# Solar energy - change in the law??



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

I just saw an advert from a local company stating


> NEW SPANISH LAW MAKES SOLAR ENERGY THE MOST ATTRACTIVE INVESTMENT AVAILABLE TODAY IN SPAIN


I've asked them for a link to the law, (Oct 9th apparently) but in the meantime, has anyone else heard about this?

I'll have a google for the law later myself


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

xabiachica said:


> I just saw an advert from a local company stating
> 
> I've asked them for a link to the law, (Oct 9th apparently) but in the meantime, has anyone else heard about this?
> 
> I'll have a google for the law later myself


If it's true, how big a U turn is that!!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

snikpoh said:


> If it's true, how big a U turn is that!!


exactly what I was thinking - off to work now, but will have a dig after the morning shift if no-one else knows anything about it


----------



## Justina (Jan 25, 2013)

*Election time*



xabiachica said:


> exactly what I was thinking - off to work now, but will have a dig after the morning shift if no-one else knows anything about it


And don't forget that it is election time, next month and if the pp win then another u turn could be a poss.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

The election was the first thing that crossed my mind - a subtle climb-down with minimum fanfare, I'm surprised the PSOE hasn't shouted out aloud about it and said, what will they do if elected - do another about-face? Not at all surprising considering the PP and Camoron/Ozzie are all on the same side of the fence.


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

No I can't find anything.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

it's this one - which I don't have time to plough through atm, but I'm putting the link here so that I know where it is when I do have time & in case anyone else fancies a (long) read....

https://www.boe.es/diario_boe/txt.php?id=BOE-A-2015-10927


----------



## Justina (Jan 25, 2013)

*Baldi the cynic*



baldilocks said:


> The election was the first thing that crossed my mind - a subtle climb-down with minimum fanfare, I'm surprised the PSOE hasn't shouted out aloud about it and said, what will they do if elected - do another about-face? Not at all surprising considering the PP and Camoron/Ozzie are all on the same side of the fence.


Yes baldi the cynic, much like myself, but I do remember the attempts to curb the abortion bill. I don't think that that has gone away, just lying dormant cos it might upset a lot of voters.
As to solar energy, where I live, the houses are awash with their connections.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

I think they amended the draft law a few months ago so that domestic users and small businesses wouldn't have to pay the "sunshine tax", or at least would get a lower rate?

http://elpais.com/elpais/2015/08/10/inenglish/1439209917_500902.html

I wouldn't trust an advert as a reliable source for "news".


----------



## Hatty (May 24, 2015)

Has there bee any update on this potential change?


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

The law was approved last month but the changes won't take place for six months (i.e. well after the election!). This is the best explanation I could find in English:

Spain's government approves the 'sun tax': pv-magazine


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Acouple of days ago we had a mailshot from Iberdrola re solar panels, phone 902...


----------



## Hatty (May 24, 2015)

Well I suppose its a move in the right direction


----------



## Tusabrat (Sep 25, 2014)

Our new apartment which we are in the process of buying has a water tank with solar panels on the roof.

The seller is saying that he did get community approval when he installed this setup 10 years ago, but cannot find the document.

I'm having our lawyers look into this, but does anyone know - does having 2 solar panels for domestic use (ie not selling on the extra) fall under the solar tax thingy?

And how serious is it if the seller cannot find the document? Will we be liable to have it removed?

Thanks


----------



## Hatty (May 24, 2015)

I suspect it only applies to PV and not solar thermal but I am no sure


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Tusabrat said:


> Our new apartment which we are in the process of buying has a water tank with solar panels on the roof.
> 
> The seller is saying that he did get community approval when he installed this setup 10 years ago, but cannot find the document.
> 
> ...


If he is heating water using a solar panel - there are no restrictions on that. The problematical zone is generating electricity, i.e. using PV solar panels.


----------



## Madliz (Feb 4, 2011)

Tusabrat said:


> Our new apartment which we are in the process of buying has a water tank with solar panels on the roof.
> 
> The seller is saying that he did get community approval when he installed this setup 10 years ago, but cannot find the document.
> 
> ...


From the sound of it, your solar system is just for hot water, not generating electricity, and therefore you have nothing to sell as you are not generating electricity - correct? The 'solar tax' is for FV panels generating power.


----------



## Tusabrat (Sep 25, 2014)

Yes, that's what I thought - shouldn't be an issue if we're not generating power to sell. (Still need the owner to clarify what kind of panels they are, but assuming they are just simple water heating panels)


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Tusabrat said:


> Yes, that's what I thought - shouldn't be an issue if we're not generating power to sell. (Still need the owner to clarify what kind of panels they are, but assuming they are just simple water heating panels)


There is a tax on generating power for your own use even if you are not selling it, but it is not a large amount.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

We completed our online questionnaire for Iberdrola this morning, so we'll see what they quote.


----------



## Hatty (May 24, 2015)

Have you any idea what the amount of tax per kw is?


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Hatty said:


> Have you any idea what the amount of tax per kw is?


No, the tariffs probably won't be announced until after the election. Check out the article I linked to above (written in October 2015). Definitely no tax on water heating systems, it applies to PV only.



> The new fees will begin to be levied in six month's time. PV arrays under 10 kW and systems not on the Spanish mainland will be spared the generation charge, but will still be subject to a fixed charge per kW of capacity.
> 
> In opposition to the recommendation of the solar industry and the state council, these fees are levied not on the net balance, but on the total output of systems.
> 
> Additionally, PV systems up to 100 kW may not sell electricity, and will be required to donate this electricity to the grid free without compensation. Systems over 100 kW must registered in order to sell electricity on the spot market for the excess they produce.


----------



## pnwheels (Mar 3, 2013)

Does this tax apply if you have no grid connection?


----------

